# Did anyone notice...



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 23, 2007)

That Santa has been on the forums? He was on the youth forum, checking out all the good little boys and girls in the kids exchange...I wonder how many of YOU he is watching, and remember he knows if you have been [SIZE=18pt]GOOD or BAD. Who knows he (she) just might drop in on our forum. Ce[/SIZE]


----------



## Emily's mom (Dec 23, 2007)




----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Dec 23, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]I really have been good Santa



[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14pt]I didn't post your pic this year



[/SIZE]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 23, 2007)

[SIZE=18pt]Did you all notice that Santa just visited our forum..go and check it out under our pinned topic for our party.[/SIZE] [SIZE=18pt]Yup---Santa was here[/SIZE].[SIZE=24pt] HO HO HO ummmm.... Teri~~~ You GOOD???? Santa knows better






[/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Dec 23, 2007)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> [SIZE=24pt]Teri~~~ You GOOD???? Santa knows better
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[SIZE=14pt]_You *Didn't* need to post that ...... now Santa will see



_[/SIZE]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 24, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Teri, your right..I didnt NEED to post that...SANTA ALREADY KNOWS



[/SIZE]


----------

